# Todd Lockwood has chosen the WINNER! And finished the drawing!!



## Kai Lord

And that character is...



....*Krail Stromquism.*



Congratulations Krail!  Todd Lockwood will be drawing _your_ character this November, and the original will be mailed to you for you to keep!

Todd's extremely busy with commercial work until then, but when that day arrives your character will join the ranks of Lidda, Mialee, Regdar and the new dragons as icons whose visual conception was assisted by the fantastic work of Todd Lockwood!

What a fun contest this was, I had a great time getting to know so many wonderful characters, I can't wait to see Todd's rendition of Krail.  Judging from the results of the poll, I won't be the only one either.   

And for you purists out there, Krail was actually Todd's favorite of the top 30, but it was so close he thought it would be fun to have me post a poll.  So I did, and Krail won anyway.

Congratulations Krail!  We'll have to get in touch when it gets closer to the deadline to work out the details of you getting the piece.  If there's anything else you want Todd to know about your character just let me know (do you want her with or without ram horns, etc.)  Awesome!

*UPDATE:*  Todd Lockwood's rendition of Krail can now be viewed in the Art Gallery at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78238


----------



## alsih2o

kao, this was so cool of you.

 i know it has been said before, but it bears repeating, and repeatign and repeating.

 3 cheers for kai lord!


----------



## Crothian

Congrats to Krail Stromquism on winning and to Kai Lord for setting this up and doing this.  Excellent job both of you!!


----------



## Dark Jezter

Congratulations to Krail, and don't forget to scan the picture when you recieve it so we can see Todd Lockwood's take on the character.


----------



## talinthas

*sniff*

congrats to the winner.


----------



## reapersaurus

Kai Lord : could you copy-paste the character background and description to this winner's thread, please?


----------



## Olive

Any chance that the winning character can be posted here? I haven't been following I'm afraid!


----------



## Green Knight

Congrats!  

Now excuse me, whilst I go and gently weep in my pillow.


----------



## Krail Stromquism

Wow!

I thought just winning the poll was cool.

Man this really has made my day.

Thanks so much to Kai Lord and to Mr. Lockwood for his time and awesome talent!

All the characters were great I was certainly in good company.

thanks again


wow...


----------



## Krug

And here is Krail!
(Told ya the winner would have tattoos.  )



> *Krail Stromquism*
> 
> Krail is an attractive woman in her early 20s. Her eyes are piercing but open and expressive. They retain an attractive innocence yet harbor a knowing maturity. If you've ever met someone and felt they had an "old soul", Krail exudes that quality. Young beauty harboring aged maturity.
> 
> Shes young and attractive, beautiful some would say. She has a strong voluptuous body and dresses to show it off. She has no qualms exploiting the weakness of men to her advantage especially in combat.
> 
> Her arms and armor are always silvered with a heavy black patina worked into the recesses and designed to show off her form. I envision the impossible plate mail boustier, cut low for ample cleavage. (Krails starting to sound really slutty but I swear shes not, I am, but thats another story)
> 
> She has a few favorite accessories. One is a Collar of Domination and its your run of the mill studded black leather (dog) collar. Her Custom built Wings of Flying, a long cloak of darkest raven feathers, it trails on the ground. A flaming long sword, no doubt a personal affront to her father and his choice of weaponry. And a Silvered Shield to match her armor.
> 
> Early on in her career shes gets tainted by chaos along with most of the rest of the PCs and pics up an oddity or two. First, tattoos, sharp, abstract, angular, tribal tattoos appear in various places on her body. Later on, in a second tainting, they all connect and begin to shift and change and move around on her body. In a final taintfilled episode she grows rams horns. She likes to keep her hair long.


----------



## Li Shenron

My Druidic feminist-activist girlfriend is very envy because she didn't win, and furious because of the winner's "voulptuous body", "ample cleavage", "black leather collar", "tribal tattoos" and "trailing black feathers cloak"... And of her younger age, of course. 

She wants to challenge her to fight, and is sure she can beat her easily by wearing her dull yet effective druidic vestment of hemp. Unless it's a judge-based fight with male refrees.

But after all she is content enough to know that the woman has horns, which is often a symptom of partner's excessive freedom...


----------



## Kae'Yoss

Well, congratulations.


----------



## commando cody

congrats to missy krail....... i know i will be waiting to see todd lockwoods version of her, and i know that the drawing will be hung in a place of honor in the Stromqusim hall of heroes...... at a girl krail i knew you would pull it off........


----------



## Darth Shoju

talinthas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> congrats to the winner. *




Hey man, buck up. I thought your character rocked! I'm thinking of yoinking him for an NPC if that's cool with you. And the fact that you made it into the top 10 means that Todd Lockwood and Kai Lord both thought he was cool too. 

I'd just like to say a huge thanks to Kai Lord for running this contest. It was fabulous of you man. You're my new hero. Also thanks to Mr. Lockwood for taking the time to give something back to his fans (although his body of work is really a gift itself allready). 

I was honored to have my character, Haldiir, make it to the top 10. Grats to Krail on the win and I look forward to seeing the final drawing!


----------



## Verdigris

Although recognizing the dissappointment of many of the ladies on the board at not getting a chance to visualize his earthly splendor, Jacc Swinn begs that they withhold their tears -- he is still the same old gorgeous, lovable Jacc he's always been. In fact, his sudden (if brief) burst in public exposure has inflated his already monumental sense of self worth to such a degree that clippings of his back hair will be made available upon request (one per customer while supplies last). 

In honor of the sudden appearance of Krail, an unsung but obviously unearthly beauty, Jacc will be tooting a tasteful number on his bugle entitled:

"(I Got) A Horn For a Horny Maiden"


----------



## Darth Shoju

Verdigris said:
			
		

> *Although recognizing the dissappointment of many of the ladies on the board at not getting a chance to visualize his earthly splendor, Jacc Swinn begs that they withhold their tears -- he is still the same old gorgeous, lovable Jacc he's always been. In fact, his sudden (if brief) burst in public exposure has inflated his already monumental sense of self worth to such a degree that clippings of his back hair will be made available upon request (one per customer while supplies last).
> 
> In honor of the sudden appearance of Krail, an unsung but obviously unearthly beauty, Jacc will be tooting a tasteful number on his bugle entitled:
> 
> "(I Got) A Horn For a Horny Maiden" *




LOL. Man Jacc was another of my favourite entries. May I yoink him as an NPC as well?


----------



## Verdigris

Darth,

If you mean what he hopes you mean, Jacc enjoys being yoinked very much and frequently indulges in said behavior himself.  As for moving about from place to place (including between campaign worlds) he prefers to ride on a golden palanquin, held aloft by his fellow PCs. However, due to financial hardship (i.e. he has frittered away his fortunes on games and drink) he has difficulty making payments on said palanquin and, sadly, his fellow adventurers rarely appreciate the efficacy of this particular mode of transportation. 

Have fun with him but don't let him put his guard down or the Formion's will get him...


----------



## Krug

Now Krail go stat her out!!


----------



## A'koss

Congratz! When you think about it though, Krail did have quite a stacked deck her favor....  


Cheers,

A'koss!


----------



## Krail Stromquism

I have to admit Jacc was my pic. Him and Shadeslayn were my two favs.

They both ahd really strong visuals to them.

Jacc reminded my of the song "The Bootlegger King" by Red Sovine

The description itself wasnt long or super detailed but it was how evocative it was. He sounds like a great character and I think most people could drop him in a game as an NPC and play him very well. Great evocative personality.

I could post Krail Character sheet if you want.

Shes more than ready to take anyone on toe to toe. She is a fighter/cleric of Garagos. So shes usually spoiling for a fight. Her favorite tactic: Charge+Divine Might+Smite+PowerAttack thats always a good one. Cleave is always fun but I usually forget to use it!

anyhow,

Thanks again! Kai Lord your awesome!


----------



## talinthas

heh.  thanks =)
oh well.  Lockwood will do a great job with your character, and i can't wait to see it =)

course, i may just dig into my pocket and have him draw shadeslayn anyway


----------



## Chain Lightning

Darn. 

I thought it would be cool to see Zanatose rendered by Todd. Well, they all would be cool to see. But I particularly thought Zanatose would be cooler to see.  

But congrats to the creator of Krail.

Actually, if none of the creators of these characters mind, I might try to take a shot at drawing one of the characters that weren't chosen in Todd's final top ten. Although I'm no Todd Lockwood, I still think it would be kind of fun to try one or two of them out. That's if no one minds that is.


----------



## talinthas

go ahead, man.  its always fun to see how well your character's image transfers from you to description and into someone else's head =)


----------



## Sanackranib

The discription was great. just be sure to post the picture so we can all compair our mental image to Todd's Artwork.


----------



## Darth Shoju

Verdigris said:
			
		

> *Darth,
> 
> If you mean what he hopes you mean, Jacc enjoys being yoinked very much and frequently indulges in said behavior himself.  As for moving about from place to place (including between campaign worlds) he prefers to ride on a golden palanquin, held aloft by his fellow PCs. However, due to financial hardship (i.e. he has frittered away his fortunes on games and drink) he has difficulty making payments on said palanquin and, sadly, his fellow adventurers rarely appreciate the efficacy of this particular mode of transportation.
> 
> Have fun with him but don't let him put his guard down or the Formion's will get him... *




LOL ok, he'll be in good hands. Probably female ones.


----------



## palatineknight

Congradulations Krail Stromquism !!!  Can't wait to see what Todd comes up with.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

Congratulations to Krail! You are who I would have voted for had I not made it into the final 10. But hey, I'm just happy that not only did I make it into the final 10, I was voted 2nd in the ENworld poll! Thanks, everyone! Krail, enjoy your picture!

I too also have to say a bit THANK YOU to Kai Lord for setting this up and to Todd Lockwood for agreeing to do it.

*You Two Rock! *

  



			
				Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> *Actually, if none of the creators of these characters mind, I might try to take a shot at drawing one of the characters that weren't chosen in Todd's final top ten. Although I'm no Todd Lockwood, I still think it would be kind of fun to try one or two of them out. That's if no one minds that is. *




I wouldn't mind, if you were thinking about drawing T'aria.


----------



## Angcuru

Aw heck.  Not like I really expected to be victorious, but I am not a bit surprised at the char Todd chose to draw.  Congrats to her, since I think her poster actually saw how to win the contest.  Incredibly detailed, epic, Shakespearian stories don't win contests like this;  sexy ladies wearing leather dominatrix outfits and sporting tattoos win them.


----------



## Kai Lord

For those who don't recall my first post announcing this contest back in April, I will indeed post a scan of Todd's rendition of Krail in the Art Gallery when he's finished.  I'll wait till Krail (the person) receives the original itself so she can see it first.

And A'koss, I don't know what to say man, _both_ of your characters were in my Top _3_ picks, and I made a special mention of them when I sent the list to Todd.  I was just as surprised as you when they didn't make the Top 10.

All the characters were awesome, and as many have said, _any_ of them would have been great to see drawn by Todd.  I also was a fan of Talinthas, cool concept and DL all the way baby!  

And if there's ever a Jacc Swinn movie call Johnny Depp cause damn, we'd have a winner.  

To those who got really excited about the possibility of winning but weren't chosen I want to let you know that Todd, while extremely busy, is accessible for those who want to hire him for private commissions.  This contest was a lot of fun, but by no means the end all be all opportunity to get your hands on some great personalized art.

I thought about doing this again next year, possibly with a different artist, but I think I'll leave that open for anyone else who wants to pick up the torch and run with it.  A lot of you will still have the same characters near and dear to your heart, and if we go by my tastes to select the top 20/30 we'd get largely the same characters being chosen.  And if someone else does this I'd certainly participate!    Someone mentioned Tony D....sounds good to me.   

Once again, congratulations to Krail and thanks to all who participated for such enthusiasm and creativity, not to mention all the kind words.  They were much appreciated.  And with that, the countdown to November begins....


----------



## Azure Trance

Her having ram horns reminds me of Satyix.


----------



## A'koss

> _Originally posted by Kai Lord:_
> 
> And A'koss, I don't know what to say man, both of your characters were in my Top 3 picks, and I made a special mention of them when I sent the list to Todd. I was just as surprised as you when they didn't make the Top 10.



Whoa... _*both?!*_  Thanks!! 

But, hey... no worries Kai Lord, I really did have a lot of fun with the contest and it was neat just seeing what kinds of characters people play (I've read them all - even Knightfall's mini-epics!). I think there's a lot you can tell about a person from the kind of characters they play. All things considered, I certainly can't say that I'm not anxious to see how Todd renders our buxom young Krail...  

But thanks _*a lot*_ for your support Kai, I _really_ appreciate it - especially in light of all the really good characters posted here. 


Cheers,

A'koss.


----------



## talinthas

agreement with a'koss, yo.  this was a great contest, kai, if for no other reason than i finally got around to fleshing out Talinthas (though as i reread, fangs are a bit much...)  I may yet have to contact Todd and see what his rates are =)


----------



## Kae'Yoss

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> *Darn.
> 
> I thought it would be cool to see Zanatose rendered by Todd. Well, they all would be cool to see. But I particularly thought Zanatose would be cooler to see.
> 
> But congrats to the creator of Krail.
> 
> Actually, if none of the creators of these characters mind, I might try to take a shot at drawing one of the characters that weren't chosen in Todd's final top ten. Although I'm no Todd Lockwood, I still think it would be kind of fun to try one or two of them out. That's if no one minds that is. *




Sure, go ahead and draw Antaros, if you want. I'd like to have him drawn up, but I really don't have the talent for it.


----------



## Kai Lord

Next month...Krail revealed.


----------



## Darth Shoju

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Next month...Krail revealed.




Kewl beans! I can't wait. 

And thanks again Kai, you're the bestest!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Next month...Krail revealed.




I don't suppose that anyone could point me in the direction of where Krail's pic is? I would love to see it....


----------



## Kai Lord

Just a quick update.  Todd contacted me a couple of weeks ago to say that he was sorry but is extremely behind and probably won't have the Krail piece complete until next March.  Bummer!  I already notified Krail, looks like we've got a bit longer yet to wait, but it will indeed happen.


----------



## Metus

I just found this thread, which was good because I was pretty jazzed over the whole contest.  Does anyone have the top 10 chosen ones thread?  I'd like to look over the old characters again.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

Metus said:
			
		

> I just found this thread, which was good because I was pretty jazzed over the whole contest. Does anyone have the top 10 chosen ones thread? I'd like to look over the old characters again.



Here is the thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=60234
and http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=59123
and the original with character histories, although you have to sort through, as ALL the original entries are here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=46912


I was in the top ten, and my character is posted on my webpage here: http://www.angelfire.com/retro/goddess_fa/roleplaying/characters.html (Look at the character T'aria)


----------



## Kai Lord

*Yes!*

Todd just sent me his finished drawing of Krail Stromquism!  I've forwarded the scan to the winner so he can see her before anyone else.  As soon as I get confirmation that he's received it I'll post it in the Art Gallery...FINALLY.


----------



## talinthas

oh, wow!  That's awesome =)


----------



## Krail Stromquism

*Here I am.*

Yes! awesome drawing Todd!

This is great stuff!

Thanks again to everyone involved!

Kai Lord RULES!


----------



## Krug

So.. where's the pic?


----------



## Kai Lord

Todd's rendition of Krail is now available for all to enjoy in the Art Gallery at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78238

Congratulations man!  This was a blast!


----------



## D-Man

What a sweet looking character.  Was she ever fully stat'd out?


----------



## Kae'Yoss

D-Man said:
			
		

> What a sweet looking character.  Was she ever fully stat'd out?



I very much think so. She was fully played, after all...


----------



## D-Man

KaeYoss said:
			
		

> I very much think so. She was fully played, after all...



Oh I meant were her stats ever posted on the boards?  I think they'd be cool to see.


----------



## RangerWickett

Any chance we're going to have another contest like this?


----------



## Kai Lord

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Any chance we're going to have another contest like this?



Heh.  Todd just asked me if I wanted to do another one of these this fall.    I haven't decided yet.  If I do I'll probably pick someone from the boards (a Mod or longtime regular) to pick the semifinalists I'll send to Todd, so that first round won't be determined by my taste twice in a row.

Its tempting, we'll see....


----------



## Dark Jezter

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Heh.  Todd just asked me if I wanted to do another one of these this fall.    I haven't decided yet.  If I do I'll probably pick someone from the boards (a Mod or longtime regular) to pick the semifinalists I'll send to Todd, so that first round won't be determined by my taste twice in a row.
> 
> Its tempting, we'll see....



 Woohoo!

Hopefully I'll have a more interesting character to post by then.  My barbarian didn't even make it past the first round.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

Hmm... my character was in 2nd place in the final choice. Lost to Krail - don't mind, she deserved it  . Maybe we could be allowed to submit the same character?... Should this happen again...


----------



## Krug

Cool.. what other artists might want to have a go?


----------



## RangerWickett

Well, I'm not sure who'd pay for the artist this time around, but here's a quick list of those artists that come to mind, who have been active recently, or who I really like:

Tony DiTerlizzi
Sam Wood
Wayne Reynolds
Rebecca Guay
D. Alexander Gregory
Raven Mimura


----------



## Kae'Yoss

Don't we have some leverage to blackmail Todd into drawing all our characters?


----------



## Kai Lord

Hey guys, as it stands right now I have no plans to do another contest, though if anyone else wants to sponsor one I'd be more than happy to answer any questions about how to set it up.


----------

